# BB30 BB removal from Tarmac SL4



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience removing a BB30 BB from a Specialized Tarmac SL4 (or equivalent)? If so, how exactly did you do it? Did you encounter any epoxy?


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes. With this - Park Tool Co. » BBT-30.3 : Bottom Bracket Tool Set for BB30 and PF30 : Bottom Bracket

There wouldn't be any epoxy in a bb30 setup. You mean pf30, where cups press into the frame and then the bearings press into the cups? In that case yes, there could be epoxy if someone epoxied the cups into the shell to attempt to solve a creaking noise. 

My advice would be to wait until Specialized has the new alloy bb cups in stock, which they don't right now, and then replace the plastic cups with the alloy ones which are much nicer.


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

Awesome, thanks.

I'm actually asking because I want to remove the whole BB and install one from Praxis so that I can run an Ultegra crank. I think that the interior of the BB in my Tarmac is alloy, not carbon like S-Works frames. It's certainly been hard to find a straight answer.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

ianrking said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> I'm actually asking because I want to remove the whole BB and install one from Praxis so that I can run an Ultegra crank. I think that the interior of the BB in my Tarmac is alloy, not carbon like S-Works frames. It's certainly been hard to find a straight answer.


Make sure you get the Specialized OSBB adapter from Praxis. There's a specific one for Specialized road frames, and it works great. By far the best product I've seen on the market for a conversion BB.


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

masont said:


> Make sure you get the Specialized OSBB adapter from Praxis. There's a specific one for Specialized road frames, and it works great. By far the best product I've seen on the market for a conversion BB.



Thats exactly what I've got. I believe I am to install it without the derlin cups, in my particular frame model. 

Doing the upgrade next week.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Put your frame horizontally on a very stiff support, then pound out the bottom bearing carefully.









Put your frame horizontally on a soft surface, like this re-purposed piano bench. Align the BB's center carefully with the bottom handle with bushing, then carefully thread the bolt through the bottom handle without disturbing its alignment with the frame. Insert top bearing and bushing, and _very carefully_ tighten the top handle. The goal is to _make sure the bearing goes in straight_. If you have it crooked, pounding it out again will likely destroy the bearing and put creases into your BB shell. The creases will cause creaks later on even if you properly install a new bearing, since the BB shell is now larger than what it should be.









My WS-02 "chinese carbon" frame works great, but at the same time is not so expensive that I don't want to risk damaging it with these DIY experiments.


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

So as an update, my conversion is complete! My Tarmac has a new crank and is ready to take on the roads! I started with a 2014 Tarmac SL4 Comp Ultegra, FYI.

What I did:
-removed the original FSA Gossamer BB30 crankset
-removed the original BB30/OSBB bearings/clips
-installed new PraxisWorks Conv BB for BB30/OSBB
-installed new Ultegra 6800 crankset

I also swapped out the original OEM Axis 2.0 brakes for new Ultegra 6800 brakes.

So after all the confusion and worry about how this Specialized OSBB bottom bracket works, wondering whether I had alloy or carbon cups, etc., it's over. The difference in shifting quality is immense. My drivetrain is almost silent now.

Fun fact: the 2015 Tarmac SL4 Comp Ultegra and Di2 models now come with Ultegra brakes and chain. Still a sub-par FSA crank, though.


----------



## Fisheads (Apr 9, 2007)

ianrking- I just bought a 2012 Tarmac SL4 frame. I intend to do the same Praxis build that you did, but for a Sram crankset. Currently there are no bearings in the cups, just the clips. The cups are Alloy/aluminum. Having read your last post, you didn't have to remove the cups, is that right? They stay in?...so the bearings on the new Praxis BBs are located outside the frame? I'd appreciate any help, before I get myself into trouble..BTW, your ride looks rockin'
Thanks


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks awesome. I have the same FSA Gossamer crank on my 2011 Bianchi Infinito. Not having any real problems with it but down the road it is an item I will probably upgrade. The rest of the drive train is Shimano 105. Do you mind telling me how much this upgrade cost you ?


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

Fisheads,

I'm assuming that you have purchased a regular Tarmac and not an S-Works version (the latter of which has a different BB situation that requires the cups). If this assumption is correct, then no, the cups are not to be removed. Remove the circlips and install the Praxis BB per the instructions. And yes, in the Praxis BB, the bearings are outboard, thus they are outside the physical frame, per Shimano spec. You can see the outboard bearings in the pictures above. You will need two different tools to install the Praxis BB as one is press-fit and the other is threaded.

In the event that you have the S-Works frame, the cups ARE to be removed (however that may be possible) and then install the Praxis BB with the derlin sleeve that is included in the Carbon OSBB version. (There is no difference between the model that PraxisWorks sells as the "OSBB" and the "Carbon OSBB" besides that the latter comes with the derlin sleeve).

Good luck with the upgrade/installation. Your ride will look just as "rockin'" in no time!


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

bigjohnla-

The BB was US$85 and I found the crank on MerlinCycles for US$212.


----------



## Fisheads (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks! Exactly the info I've been trying to nail down! I have the regular 10r carbon tarmac, so I'm ready buy and install...are you still pleased with the Praxis? any creaking?


----------



## ianrking (Apr 19, 2014)

Fisheads said:


> thanks! Exactly the info I've been trying to nail down! I have the regular 10r carbon tarmac, so I'm ready buy and install...are you still pleased with the Praxis? any creaking?


I am thoroughly please. Works like a charm.


----------



## Fisheads (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks...you've helped me a lot


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I replaced my BB30 on my Cannondale Supersix 105. Link attached. Super easy. I made a press tool for about $5. The tool that I bought to push out the bearings I think cost less than $10. You have to buy the the tools to install the praxis BB. (pics attached in the thread) Overall, pretty easy and I love the look of the Ultegra Crank on my Cannondale. To date, I now have about 1300 miles on the praxis with no issues.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ca...himano-ultegra-crank-6700-install-316532.html

Hope this helps

v/r

Ajost


----------

